# Pimento wood for Jamaican jerk chicken?



## packrat (May 6, 2007)

Has anybody ever used pimento wood for Jamaican jerk chicken?  I've only been able to find one source of it in the US (through somewhere in Minnesota), but would like to give it a try soon.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

The only place I know of is in Minnesota but I heard you could get authentic tasting Jerked chicken with Allspice Berries.

I haven't tried it yet though


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Came across this by accident, maybe it's the one you mentioned.
Exotic Wood Chips
Minneapolis, MN 55305
(612) 296-9399
(fax) (866) 510-0159
[email protected]


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a link to that site that Richoso1 found
http://www.shop.pimentowood.com/cate...c?categoryId=2


----------



## alwaysbesmokin (Jan 4, 2015)

I get mine from pimentowoodproducts. They are based in South Dakota, USA.  Below is the link for them

http://www.pimentowoodproducts.com

If anyone wants to exchange jerk recipes let me know!


----------

